# What kind of wood is this



## JoelMartin (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello All!
While rumaging around in my wood, I saw a few of these boards.









I love the grain pattern on them and I am just wondering what type of wood it is.
(sorry, that last picture is not too clear)
The wood came from an old bank barn, and it was resawn into 1×8s.
Then I planed both surfaces.
Any input would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

It looks like pine does it have a smell is it heavy take a pic of the end grain.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Pine was the most common wood for barn siding and, unless it was painted, it turns gray like this. Lots of barns were never painted. A key clue would be weight. Pine is relatively light. Compare the weight of one of these boards to a pine board of comparable size.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

That's not a pine grain. The pores are too open. The grain actually looks like black walnut, but the color is all wrong. An end grain picture will help.


----------



## JoelMartin (Jun 22, 2010)

I am sure its not pine.
The colour could have been changed through by the ammonia in the dairy barn?
We thought it may be some type of Elm, Just a guess though.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

I think you are right with the elm…


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree, it looks like some old elm that I have seen.

That is quite the colour! I think it is just fascinating what time does to wood like that.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

The grain looks like it could be Elm, hard to tell with no color to it. If you got it from an old barn, depending how old it was, the wood could be local, and match what is around that area and readily available.


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

Whatever it is it looks wicked awsome.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

It also has a look of cedar or white oak? How hard is the wood? The other way is to research the local woods…typically the old barns and such were made from local materials. Some of the more common are white oak and cedar.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

are the colors from your picture accurate? The tape measure looks awfully green on my PC. I'm wondering if your camera (or flash) might have skewed the color.


----------



## JRSDesigns (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like Sassafras to me. I have gotten some off a barn in Wisconsin.


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

It's hard to tell, but it looks like Poplar to me.


----------



## JoelMartin (Jun 22, 2010)

The colour of the wood is slightly darker than in the pictures.
other than that it is nearly the same.
Thanks for your comments everyone!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I took the liberty of adjusting the color in one of the photos to make the tape measure look more yellow. The result is that the wood looks more like walnut.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

So Charlie, when will you be guest staring on CSI? The only problem is that the wall looks powder blue. I'm not sure that is right either. I think Joel is going to need to weigh in on the color issue.


----------

